# Please read rules for posting



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Just a few rules new members and a refresher for the old timers...Rules for forum posting.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That was great Neil i needed a refresher:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Neil..

Where the Hell, I mean...where the #%&*! did you find that.:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No one told me:furious:


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

wow ernieg..... that is a nice kitty, is it your pet??? I Love kitties.......... mine is a 25% wildcat 16 lbs of crybaby that wants his Breakfast at 0700 sharp.......... or he will take a swing at ya.....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Her name is Squeaky and its 3:30m am feeding for her and Priss... She was 6 months when I took the picture.. She is 6 yrs now...


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

When I try to go to the link,,,I get a page that says "owners bandwidth exceeded". I'll try again later.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

is this why my last post didn't show up? and all i get is the bandwidth warning too bigl22


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

and here I assumed that in my reply to archdean. my telling the truth about the 2 candidates's ineptitude is what kept my response from appearing


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *and here I assumed that in my reply to archdean. my telling the truth about the 2 candidates's ineptitude is what kept my response from appearing *


I suggest you reline your tinfoil hat!!!!!
Dean


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Also work w/ thw antennae so the reception will be finer:lmao: Tin foil hats are for those..... Oh well better to leave that out.


----------

